# Heull Melon



## Yob (14/6/14)

*Origin:* Germany. Bred by the Hop Research Center of Hülll, this new variety is a daughter of Cascade released in 2012.

*Usage:* Aroma. Hülll Melon’s unique but mellow fruit character makes it a good choice for styles where overpowering hop flavor may not be warranted. It melds well with the yeast character of Hefeweizen and Belgian ales, but can also work as as standalone hop as a feature of a summer seasonal or Brett fermentation.

*Aroma & Flavor Characteristics:* Mild to moderate with vivid impressions of summer melon (especially honeydew) and ripe strawberry bouquet.

*Maturity:* no data

*Yield:* no data

What a time to be alive and brewing, the next few years promises much, lets hope they can deliver

PDF LINKY


----------



## mikk (16/6/14)

I used it recently in an (almost) American wheat beer style. No late hops, only dry hopping. Split batch- one with only Huell which I didn't love (but was still quite interesting), but 3:1 Huell/Amarillo blend was much superior. Reminded me (in style- not aroma) of S&W's Pacific Ale- a brilliant summer smasher.

Needed to use more Huell than I would other hops to get the aroma through properly. Def worth a try.


----------



## Yob (8/7/14)

Just ordered some so look forward to have a smell and a taste myself in a few weeks 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (22/7/14)

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/kehrwieder-shipa-hull-melon/252891/


----------



## Yob (29/7/14)

smell = :icon_drool2:

Really hoping it comes across


----------



## Yob (8/9/14)

Got this one fermented, just waiting on the CC fridge to become available, should be smashing it next week with any luck


----------



## Samuel Adams (9/9/14)

What style of beer did you use these in Yob ?

Sounds like it would be good in a SW Hopfenweisse style beer


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

In a light pale ale mate, I'm about halfway through the mandarina Bavaria keg with the same grist which does well highlighting hops 

Got the melon in crashing atm, hopefully keg it next week


----------



## Yob (19/12/14)

shit, thought I'd updated this.. now running from memory..

Was a pretty damn fine but light sort of a hop, the descriptors given previously are pretty good, I had dry hopped in the FV with about 1g/l a couple of days prior to cold conditioning for a week and then a heavy keg hop, 2.5 - 3g/l from memory and was left in for about 2 weeks... yes.. 2-3 weeks, after a few days I wasnt blown away by it, after a week it was getting there, at 2 weeks it was _good_ and after that it really came on.. by the time I removed the hops the keg was 1/3 to half empty I guess.. no real grassy notes that I can recall but the Melon really came through at the end.

Would I use it again? Certainly. A heavy hand is needed for this hop though, I only got enough in to do a heavy handed single batch but it was really nice and I'd look to doing more with it.

Probably not suited to big malty beers but a light pale like I did or even a pilsner it's fine.

Overall I found it to be a delicate type of fruity hop which can be a good thing. Kind of like Riwaka in that regard, not a big heavy hitter but a nice delicate fruity hop in it's own right.

:drinks:


----------



## DU99 (19/12/14)

Are you going to stock this hop....apolgise if this in the wrong section


----------



## Yob (19/12/14)

Not the right place for this question Steve, but if I can get some at the right price of this season's stocks, certainly


----------



## indica86 (5/8/17)

REALLY love this hop.
I get flowers and strawberries from it.
I have a Blonde Ale at the moment with this innit and it is sensational.


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/17)

One of my favourites. I may have bought a kilo in a recent hopmeister's closing sale. ******* awesome late and heavy in a wheat. Also has a nice bit of backing dankness in my stocks.


----------

